# Newbie question... bolt pattern and offset for the 5000



## Rally Quattro (Mar 11, 2005)

I've searched but can't find bolt pattern and offset info for my 87 5000S Quattro...
 






Can someone please end my suffering and tell me? Thx.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Newbie question... bolt pattern and offset for the 5000 (Rally Quattro)*

5x112


----------



## Rally Quattro (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks.... what about offset?
Sounds like a rare bolt pattern, do an other cars use it?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Rally Quattro)*

Not 100% suer on offset, someone will chime in I'm sure. Asof ro other cars? 5x112 is very common for VWs and Audis. Basically every one of the "large" Audis from the late 1980s on uses 5x112, and now all the new ones (except the A3 & TT) do (even the A4 uses 5x112)...so does the B5, B.5.5 Passat.


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

I believe some (if not all) Mercedes Benzs use 5x112 as well, not sure about offset though








Later
Luis


----------



## Rally Quattro (Mar 11, 2005)

Thx for the info


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Rally Quattro)*

stock rim offset should be 45. there are plenty of rim choices out there. mercedes do use this as well.


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (birdmanmt)*

Hey funny you have the same car i just got last fall.. a 5000 s Q non-turbo.. lots a fun and have had a blast this winter with it.. just wish i could solve the idle issue it has.. idles fine in cold weather but now it wants to sit around 1400 rpm


----------

